# E60 owners experiencing bugs?



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

colt545i said:


> Did you get the dealer pay for it?? My clutch is some what funny now. I wonder I sould wait or make them to put a new one. I dont want it to mess up with tranny.


Yeah, they ended up covering everything. It was a bit of a hassle at first, but as long as BMWNA pays for everything, then the dealer doesn't really care. I had the first clutch replaced in north america :thumbup: . Hopefully this one lasts me another 80K miles or so.


----------



## colt545i (May 27, 2004)

heezy545i said:


> Yeah, they ended up covering everything. It was a bit of a hassle at first, but as long as BMWNA pays for everything, then the dealer doesn't really care. I had the first clutch replaced in north america :thumbup: . Hopefully this one lasts me another 80K miles or so.


Thanks man.

How did you make them do that for you? Did you have to pull someone's teeth out or screw that pig of his/hers in frond of everybody at BMWNA  ??? The new clutch should feel the same as the very first clutch on the brand new car...IF not, it got to be the flying wheel or trans wear/change, I think.

Mine car just got little over 1200 miles. The 1st gear engages way too soon when release the padal. The 3rd gives some 'dumping' noise if driving little harder (still under 4k rpm) from 2nd...SOMETIMES.

It handles great!! Seems running little slower than when had 0 mile on it...could be the clutch!!!


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*And I was thinking off getting one these days...*

:yikes: ...will definetely wait.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Never, ever, ever, ever buy the first year of a new model...never!  I'm glad y'all are helping BMW out with their problems! 

Just razzin' y'all....


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever buy the first year of a new model...never!  I'm glad y'all are helping BMW out with their problems!
> 
> Just razzin' y'all....


Funny, that's what my Dad always told me... I should have listened!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

My plans are to buy a 2006 545i. We'll see.


----------



## antoszm (Jun 15, 2004)

Just took delivery of E60 (about 400km); issues so far

_-HUD display disappeared a couple of times (settings lost in software)
-CPT9000 phone installed; voice command issues (unable to Save Name and other voice functions); there is some hope that this will be resolved in v.12 of the software. Uploading of phone book from phone is a bit funky; you have to remove phone, turn off, turn on and reinsert it and it seems to be OK
-Steering wheel programmable buttons don't program properly (another v.12 fix?)_
(Cupholders are hanging in there so far)

As a driving machine, it's terrific (I gave up an S55 AMG to get this and a 645ci for my wife and have absolutely no regrets). I have this funny feeling that we'll be having software issues for a while, though. Too bad we can't install the software ourselves...


----------



## sam530 (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had my 04 530 since Oct 04. 20,000 miles and loving it, however I've had similar problems:

1) turn signal does not "click " when on / muted? 
2) pass airbag on and off with passenger sitting
3) cd reverts back to track 1 after switching from radio back to cd
4) i drive screen does not turn on after start up (only happened once) sometimes takes a few minutes to turn on
5) door rattles- dealership tells me door seals need lube, but i've heard door needs tightening- same problem on my old 5 series 
6) xenon headlights do not swivel into turns
7) brakes squeal like crazy-dealer tells me needs lube. idrive states still 10k miles remaining on pads. dealer wants to charge me for lube- yeah right! so much for free maintenance!

of course on everything else, dealer always tells me software issue...car has been there for 3 days this time! Still an amazing car.


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Namesake: Re: (7), that wouldn't be fixed under 'free maintenance'. That only covers stuff your car asks for. If you ask me, squealing brakes is your carasking for something! Anyway, that item should/will be covered as a warranty repair. My strong suggestion would be to make a quick call to BMWNA. They will quickly 'convince' the dealer not to charge you for this. Good luck.

Sam


----------



## cprgolds (Jul 18, 2004)

My SOS system does not connect about 25% of the time. Once it does not connect, it takes a restart to get it to work again. That is about the only thing I have come across thus far.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

antoszm said:


> Uploading of phone book from phone is a bit funky; you have to remove phone, turn off, turn on and reinsert it and it seems to be OK


I had the same issue. You may want to check and be certain the Tech programmed the EIS of your CPT9000 into the TCU during installation.
A recently issued BMWNA Tech Bulletin addressed this issue, and added the step to the install procedure.
When the EIS is not programmed into the TCU, the iDrvie system will still recognize the phone, though not update your phone book until after sequencing the phone each time it is removed/placed into the cradle. When the EIS is programmed into the TCU, the iDrive retains the presence of a phone, looks for, and downloads your phone book into the iDrive each time it is replaced into the cradle.
If you had the install completed prior to 7/12/04, the EIS was probably _not_ programmed into the TCU. The bulletin was issued late in the day on Friday, 7/9/04.

At least, this is what the SM told me the issue/resolution was. I do know whatever they did, did in fact, resolve the issue.


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

Took delivery end of Feb now have over 10k miles no problems.
BMW Assist never activated properly so had to take it back to get it reprogramed. 
But who really needs it anyway.... 
One thing that I would really like is to see the Bluetooth made available ASAP


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

I have the radio problem, its actually pretty annoying. And occassionally it'd say that the battery power is low... :dunno:



sam530 said:


> I've had my 04 530 since Oct 04. 20,000 miles and loving it, however I've had similar problems:
> 
> 1) turn signal does not "click " when on / muted?
> 2) pass airbag on and off with passenger sitting
> ...


I dont say this in a condenscending way by any means but, in terms of the adaptive headlights did you turn it to the day time running lights setting? thats where its supposed to turn on. I turned it on to the right, to actually TURN ON the headlights and i thought it was broken too. Otherwise, sorry


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

cprgolds said:


> My SOS system does not connect about 25% of the time. Once it does not connect, it takes a restart to get it to work again. That is about the only thing I have come across thus far.


Hi cpr, did you take delivery of your car at Kuni or Rass?


----------



## cprgolds (Jul 18, 2004)

Kuni


----------



## cprgolds (Jul 18, 2004)

sam530 said:


> 1) turn signal does not "click " when on / muted?


I'm a little curious about this one.

My turn signal click, just not very loudly and I can't tell where the click is coming from.

Do you ever hear your turn signals click?


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever buy the first year of a new model...never!  I'm glad y'all are helping BMW out with their problems!
> 
> Just razzin' y'all....


I can attest to that, I helped Acura with thier problems for 4 months, not any more, as they bought my TL back.


----------

